# February Throwdown Winners.



## bmudd14474 (Mar 11, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone who took the time to enter the throwdown this month. Im going to be updating the original voting thread to reflect who entered each dish. 

Without any other delay the winners are:


Judges:

Smokin Pigskins with 







Viewers Choice:

Davidhef88 with






Congrats to all. I will contact you to go over the prizes.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never won anything in my life.  I'll post picks of the making in a little while. Thank you to all that voted. When I saw the other dishes I didn't think I had a chance. Great job everyone. They all looked delicious.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## billdawg (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats David! Cant wait to see the pics from making it and find out what is in the fatties. I can only imagine the tediousness of slicing the bacon that thin for the weave. Looks delicious.


----------



## billdawg (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats Smokin Pigskins! Great looking plate! It all looks fantastic. Cant wait to see the recipes....especially the fondu.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done to davidhef88 and smoking pigskins for a well deserve win.


----------



## venture (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats!  Actually I thought all the entrants did a great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 11, 2012)

Billdawg said:


> Congrats David! Cant wait to see the pics from making it and find out what is in the fatties. I can only imagine the tediousness of slicing the bacon that thin for the weave. Looks delicious.


slicing it wasn't bad, laid it out on a baking sheet and froze it then sliced each piece into 3 pieces, the weave on the other hand was a little tedious.


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats, nice job to all.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 11, 2012)

congrats to the winners and to all that entered!


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats to all and thanks for the unique mothly choice for the throw down.

I'm sure we will all get some great recipes from these entries!

They were all great and it was a difficult choice.

Smoke on!


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations everyone! It's nice to be rewarded for somethingyou love to do!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and I would also like to say great job to all the other entries they all looked great


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 11, 2012)

I posted more q-view in the throwdown section in forums.


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats, Smokin Pigskins and Davidheff88 well done . All the entries were great looking, you all did a great job.


----------



## smokin pigskins (Mar 11, 2012)

All I can say is wow, I feel extremely honored.  I'm with David in that I've never won anything and entered the contest just to have fun.  I definitely never thought I had a chance when I saw the other entries.  Great job to everyone, all the entries were awesome and I hope everyone had as much fun as I did making it.  Thanks to the judges for their time and votes and to the sponsors as well, this site is really a special place with lots of great people.  I will try to get my recipes up as soon as I get a chance.  Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations guys! Outstanding job by all...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and to who ever made the stuffed bacon covered cabbage....... That was a prize in itself... You got my vote.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## moikel (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.Mine was the 6 different combinations of pork & seafood,sort of a "this little pig went to the beach" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.The stuffed grilled calamari & masterstock pork are already on the site in big versions I just mini me'd them for appetizers.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations to the entrants.... the dishes were incredible....  The amount of work that you all put in to them was beyond words...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats to all of you, especially the winners! You all did a wonderful job!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good job everyone! I wonder how much bacon gets eaten annually just from SMF members?!


----------



## alelover (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats to both of you. One of those is the one I voted for. Nice job.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Now that it shows who made what I now my competition for next time!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Great job everyone! I wish I could've tasted them all!*

Moikel  - did you make the blood sausage? I would definitely order your appetizer plate!! You made an insane amount of tasty creative treats there. Was the octopus leg chewy? If not, that sounded amazing...I could probably eat 50 of those..

ChefJimmyJ - I bet those tasted phenomenal! If we all could have tasted the entries, I think those might have won.

Smokin PigSkins - I am definitely trying the cucumber slice next time with my smoked trout dip.

pjl-VBTs - The pickled pepperoncini's sounded fantastic and I'll have to try those for sure.

luv2eat - I love venison heart and I never thought of eating it that way. I have a couple hearts in my freezer and one will end up like yours. Thanks!


----------



## moikel (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not a sausage maker & if I was blood sausage would put some strain on my marriage!I buy the spanish version here,morcilla made by Rodriguez family. Happily available 5 minutes from my office. I had morcilla with the apple,radish & dressing in a tapas bar,I  just adapted it by adding scallop. It was seriously good,sherry vinegar worth chasing down.

Octopus is one of those size things,I got seriously big O'pus for that.Poached legs in water,bay leaf,lemon,garlic,parsley NO SALT. When they are pink & soft ish ,cool de skin de sucker then heres the trick. Freeze them. When you want to start again they are super soft. Just clean them up,wrap grill .O'pus throws a lot of salt when boiled & the prosciutto will be salty enough when you grill. 

I was also going to do Viet sugar cane prawns but I  rushed it & it didnt make cut.Sugarcane can now chimney on MES.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool, the Opus legs sounded & looked fantastic! I've never had blood sausage but I'll try anything once! Well..I'm not sure I'd try some of the things Zimmern eats on Bizarre Foods..Like the sluggy worms from the logs... barf..  I did try a Durian fruit once and I thought it was good and bad and I don't care if I had another one ever again!


----------



## moikel (Mar 12, 2012)

Long list of variations of blood sausage,I  remember  it as a kid thinking who would eat that. Its actually great as part of big breakfast,Belfast fry they call it in Ireland.I have with eggs for breakfast when wifes away or with fried apples & a splash of brandy to deglaze pan as main course. The Irish & Scottish versions are also very good .


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners, I cannot wait to see what my competition will be like for the March throwdown.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 15, 2012)

Either I missed a thread or two but if so many voted for these two chaps, it'd be great to see some recipes!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats to all who entered and especially to David and Smokin Pigskins


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats to all that entered! It was tough choosing.


----------



## big twig (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats! Both dishes looked amazing!


----------

